# EPA Worker Protection Standard.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/epa-worker-protection-standard-changes-take-effect-soon


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Uhhhh? Wow!

I wonder if China and South America will be following those "protections"?

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys don't have to do most of that already?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nah....our slaves just started having to wear protective clothing when spraying with open station tractors as or recent.....they usually went shirtless before. <_<

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, they were all "family" so they had no protective status....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

So the crazies who think Roundup is so bad can now come within 100 feet of your equipment and you are required by law to stop spraying, all the while trying to get the police out of the donut shop to stop your trespassers?

Of course they will get off on their trespassing charge because you did not have signs with lettering 3 inches high, posted every 60 feet and in a conspicuous spot according to their defense attorney, while the EPA, USDA and local law enforcement comes down hard on the poor farmer who is a "land barren" as we are called here in Maine.

Who comes up with these laws?


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Having just renewed my license, 2 days of training and testing, and for us commercial guy's it's every 3 years some of this was talked about. A couple things of note; fit testing and physicals for a respirators are expensive, I happen to get mine done as a firefighter, and the amount of water onsite is kind of a joke, if you get a shot in the eyes, 15min washout is required, don't think a pint or a quart or even a gallon will do that, hell most eye wash stations only have 6 gallons.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We must renew every three years in Tennessee whether private or commercial.

Regards, Mike


----------

